# Can't ID model number for parts



## Oren Nickerson (Oct 1, 2019)

I bought a White Snow Boss snowblower model 389- 600590. Runs like champ but the auger belt is slipping. From the research I've done I figure it was built in 1988 but non of the model numbers I've come across match. Can anyone give me more info or even the part number for a compatible auger belt. Thank you every one. 





Edit: There is a dude on Youtube with a very similar machine. It looks about a year or two off (very subtle differences in design) but he seems to think it was made "pre" MTD takeover which would have been 81 if my memory serves me correctly. He also think snow is God dumping his load of white stuff on us, too which, his ex gf would just love. He does all this while doing his best Borat impression. He calls his weed wacker a Homolite and his other blower a ******** (which is pretty funny actually). To top it all off his handle is Weasel884 so i don't know if I can believe much coming from him. You can judge for yourself. 





Here are some pics of my machine. The last two are screenshots of the Weasels Snow Boss


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

To me that is definitely a pre-MTD machine (and a very nice one!!) which is probably why you are having problems finding information. Not sure how to go about getting what you need, but you might try posting in one of the general forums so that more people will see it. The folks here are super helpful and knowledgeable. 



One more thing, I think your wheels (or at least your tires) are reversed. The tractor-type tread pattern should form a "V" as you look at the machine from the front.


----------



## NotDanzig ImVern (Nov 1, 2019)

Clutch Cargo said:


> To me that is definitely a pre-MTD machine (and a very nice one!!) which is probably why you are having problems finding information. Not sure how to go about getting what you need, but you might try posting in one of the general forums so that more people will see it. The folks here are super helpful and knowledgeable.
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing, I think your wheels (or at least your tires) are reversed. The tractor-type tread pattern should form a "V" as you look at the machine from the front.


Bahahabha no wonder it was struggling lol. Thanks m8


----------



## NotDanzig ImVern (Nov 1, 2019)

Clutch Cargo said:


> To me that is definitely a pre-MTD machine (and a very nice one!!) which is probably why you are having problems finding information. Not sure how to go about getting what you need, but you might try posting in one of the general forums so that more people will see it. The folks here are super helpful and knowledgeable.
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing, I think your wheels (or at least your tires) are reversed. The tractor-type tread pattern should form a "V" as you look at the machine from the front.



Thank you sir I've re-posted in the main forum. Can't retrieve my other account for some reason so had to re-register. Thx for the tip about the wheels. My linkage kept slipping off and now I know why lolol. Kind regards Oren


----------

